# نظريه الموزه ...... ادخل وشوف بنفسك ايه هي ؟



## +Nevena+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*

نظرية المـــــوزه ...
  .
  .
  .
  . 
  عندما كنت طفلا، أعطتني أمي موزة لآكلها، 
فوضعتها في جيب حقيبتي  المدرسية.. 
وعند استراحة الظهر في المدرسة فتحت حقيبتي لآكل الموزة 
فوجدتها مسحوقة تماماً.. 
تركت الموزة مكانها على أمل أن أزيلها من الحقيبة  لاحقاً.. 
لكني، 
وبسبب عطلة نهاية الأسبوع، نسيتها.. 
وعندما فتحت جيب  الحقيبة وجدت

 الموزة وقد أصابها العفن..

  أغلقت الجيب،  ولم أخبر أحداً..
وبقيت الموزة سرّي الدفين لثلاثة أيام إضافية إلى أن  أصبحت رائحة الحقيبة لا تطاق..
 حتى رفاقي كانوا يتسائلون من أين تنبعث


 هذه الرائحة الكريهة في الصف مما زاد في إحراجي..
 فقررت عندها مواجهة  الوضع وقمت بإزالة آثار الموزة المتعفّنة ونظّفت حقيبتي 
وأنهيت المشكلة..

 ..
هذا ما يحصل معنا تماماً..
نسحق مشاعرنا من جرّاء اختبار مؤلم أو صدمة نتعرّض لها..


 فنبقيها مخبّئة في جيب حقيبتنا الشعورية..


 ولا نخبر أحداً عنها..


 فتصاب مشاعرنا بالتلف..


 رغم إنكارنا، وتجاهلنا لها، وإحكام الإغلاق عليها..


 لكن "رائحة" اختبارنا المؤلم، الذي قمنا بدفنه داخلنا، تنتقل من داخل  "حقيبة" مشاعرنا إلى الخارج..
 فتحوّلنا إلى أشخاص مضطربين، محبطين، نشعر  بالكره، 


 بالحقد، بالذنب، أو بالظلم.. 

 ..
الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة هو 

 مواجهة الأمر.. 
وفتح "حقيبتنا" الداخلية ونتظيفها 
وإزالة بقايا مشاعرنا وأحاسيسنا المتعفنة..


كيـــــــــف؟


 بالشفافية، بالاعتراف أمام أنفسنا 
وأمام من نثق بهم بأن لدينا مشكلة حقيقية داخلنا.. 


 فالكبت والإنكار.. ولفلفة المشاعر الدفينة والظهور أمام الآخرين بأن كل  شيء معنا هو على ما يرام.. 
وبأننا مسيطرون على الوضع، لا تنفع،
 بل تُفاقِم  المشكلة..


 فمهما كانت محرجة آلية البوح بما في داخلنا، 
تكون أسهل بعشرات الأضعاف 
من أن نبقى سجّانين دائمين لآلامنا الدائمة..


فلنفتح "حقائبنا"، ولننظّفها من العفن..


 ولندع نور الشمس يدخل عتمتها..




 هذه هي "نظرية الموزة" التي طبّقتها على حقيبتي المدرسية..


 فلنحاول تطبيقها على "الموز" المتعفّن في "حقائبنا" الداخلية الفكرية، والعاطفية..

*

*

 منقول *


----------



## zezza (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*تصدقى الكلام ده كانوا مبعوتلى من ربنا 
فعلا كنت محتاجة اسمع كلام زى ده و ارتاح ...
الواحد نفسه يخرج كل الموز المتعفن جواه عشان يحس براحة  
شكرا يا قمر ...ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أكتوبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *تصدقى الكلام ده كانوا مبعوتلى من ربنا
> فعلا كنت محتاجة اسمع كلام زى ده و ارتاح ...
> الواحد نفسه يخرج كل الموز المتعفن جواه عشان يحس براحة
> شكرا يا قمر ...ربنا يباركك*



فعلا عندك حق
ربنا يبعتلنا تعزياته وارشاده دايما في كل شئ حواليا
ويابخت اللي ياخد باله بقي منها ويحاول يسمع ويعمل بيها

خرجي واعملي قاعده مع نفسك كدا
وعيدي ترتيب حياتك من جديد
شوفي مين يستحق يفضل معاكي ومين لازم يخرج
لانه بلا فايده وجوده كان غلط من الاساس

وربنا يرشدك ويريحك ويفرح قلبك يا قمره
وميرسي علي مشاركتك الجميله


----------



## Critic (19 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أكتوبر 2011)

> فالكبت والإنكار.. ولفلفة المشاعر الدفينة والظهور أمام الآخرين بأن كل شيء معنا هو على ما يرام..
> وبأننا مسيطرون على الوضع، لا تنفع،
> بل تُفاقِم المشكلة..


*معكي حق 
وبتسبب الم وتعب اكثر

ميرسي ع الموضوع *


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا





أنجيلا قال:


> *معكي حق
> وبتسبب الم وتعب اكثر
> 
> ميرسي ع الموضوع *



اشكركم علي مروركم العطر
يسوع يبارك حياتكم ويفرحكم
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حلوة خااااااااااااااااااااالص النظرية دى 

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميله جدا ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> *
> الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة هو
> 
> مواجهة الأمر..
> ...




*موضوع مفيد ومهم

تسلم ايديكي نيفوو​*


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا فى علم النفس يقول انه لازم الواحد يواجه الامه الى دافنها من زمان يطلعها ويحكيها ويواجهها هتتعبه اه جدا لكن بعد المواجهة وايجاد حلول هيرتاح
موضوع راائع


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تويبك جميل جداااااااا بجد
ميرسى قمرة​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع قيم جدااا وراائع
شكرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حمصية مزاجية (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كتير حلوة هالنظرية
شكرا كتير​


----------



## tonyturboman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

رااائع
شكرا لك


----------



## emad62 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*مثال عملى جميل ممتاز يخاطب جمميع العقول *
*سهل الفهم *
*شكرا لك ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزيل الشكر لكل من ساهم بمشاركه هنا
ولكل من قيم الموضوع
انرتم الموضوع بمروركم العطر اخواتي الاعزاء
فكل الشكر والتقدير لكم
راعكم رب المجد


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا بكل تعبيراتة شكرا اكتير الك


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أكتوبر 2011)

just member قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا بكل تعبيراتة شكرا اكتير الك




كل الشكر لتعليقك ومرورك المميز دايما يا جوجو
وميرسي كتير علي التقييم

يسوع يفرحك


----------



## staregypt (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذا ما يحصل معنا تماماً..
نسحق مشاعرنا من جرّاء اختبار مؤلم أو صدمة نتعرّض لها..
كلام رائع جدااااااا
شكرا لك
:new8::new8::new8:
*​


----------



## zama (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة المثال و المقصود منه مفهوم تماماً و مفيهوش صعوبة ، لكن ،

أستأذنك شوية أستفسارات عن معاني كلمات :



> *استراحة الظهر في المدرسة*



تقصدي لما كنا بنخرج للملعب ولا أيه أستراحة الظهر دي ؟؟

بيصلوا الظهر يعني ولا أيه ؟؟

أصل الأسم دا مكنش موجود بالجدول أيامي ..

==



> *ولندع نور الشمس يدخل عتمتها*



هفترض بالجملة السابقة إن مفيش خطأ بالكتابة بالكلمة الزرقا ، 

من خلال كلمة " نور الشمس " ، فربما يكون معني كلمة " عتمتها " يعني عدم النور ،

الكلمة الزرقا بئا دي أنا مسمعتهاش قبل كدا ، فأستأذنك دي كلمة عامية ولا فصحي ؟؟ 

ما أظن أنها فصحي لأني مصدفش و قابلتها بأي كتاب عن أي مجال قريت فيه ،

أستأذنك أعرف هوية الكلمة (( شامية ، خلايجة ، مصرية ، توانسة )) و بالمرة أتأكد من معناها " عدم النور " ظلمة يعني ولا أيه ؟؟

بليز بجد ، أشكرك لجمال الموضوع ..

==

bye ..


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تعليق يا جوسبل 
موضوع روعه فعلا 
دةاساس شفاء النفس 
وتضميد المشاعر الجريحه 
تحيه لقلمك المبدع​


----------



## prayer heartily (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا وكلنا محتاجين كلماته
شكرا


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *هذا ما يحصل معنا تماماً..
> نسحق مشاعرنا من جرّاء اختبار مؤلم أو صدمة نتعرّض لها..
> كلام رائع جدااااااا
> شكرا لك
> ...



ميرسي ليكي يا سكره علي مرورك العطر
يسوع فرحك


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

zama قال:


> zama
> الحقيقة المثال و المقصود منه مفهوم تماماً و مفيهوش صعوبة ، لكن ،
> 
> أستأذنك شوية أستفسارات عن معاني كلمات :
> ...



تفسيرك صح
عتميتها = الظلمه 
وعلي حسب تفسيرها من ناحيه الاحساس والمشاعر
يعني الحزن والكأبه والالم والنكد .... الخ

الكلمه مصريه بميه بميه
وعميه
مثل كلمه
عتمه الليل
معقول مش سمعتها خالص  :dntknw:

نورت يا زاما وتحت امرك في اي سؤال واستفسار


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> لا تعليق يا جوسبل
> موضوع روعه فعلا
> دةاساس شفاء النفس
> وتضميد المشاعر الجريحه
> تحيه لقلمك المبدع​



انا اللي بشكر حضرتك 
علي تواجدك العطر
ومشاركتك القيمه المشجعه
يسوع يسعد كل لحظات حياتك

بس الموضوع ملطوش
مش تقول لحد بقي
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا وكلنا محتاجين كلماته
> شكرا




ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك
ومشاركتك الجميله مثلك

يسوع يطيب كل حراجات اولاده
يملئ قلوبهم فرح وسعاده ابديه


----------



## zama (29 أكتوبر 2011)

> *هههههههههه المقصود بيها الفسحه
> ايه مكنش عندك وقت Break  بتاكل فيها وتلعب*


 
 " *أستراحة الظهر* " غير مألوف المعني ، فأخدته بالشبه كدا ،

 أة ، طبعاً كان فيه break فسحة ، بس مكنتش باكل ولا بلعب ، كنت طفل معقد شوية ،

 الله يرحم أيام زماااااااااااااان ، كنت بقضي وقتي بالمكتبة ، كان مسموح ندخلها بالفسحة ،

 كنت أعد أقرا عن الموتوسيكلات و حاجات تانية كتير بس الموتوسيكلات كان إدمان  ،

 و بالمكتبة أستفدت لأني كنت حابب كدا (( القرايا فيها عالم تاني ، وحدة ، هدوءءء ، عالم بعمله خاص 

 بيا أنا بس )) و كمان أستريحت من التراب و الأرف و كمان أستريحت من الطابور الوهمي اللي بيهيأ 

 للناس أن هي دي أخر الرياضة *،* كانت فسحة هبلة ، كله أنتهي ، دا كان كلام فاضي و مدرسين 

 معوقين تربوياً ، و أحياناً مكنش بيبئا متاح الدخول للمكتبة بالفسحة ، كنت أعد أسمع أي ميوزيك 

 بمعمل الكمبيوتر المتكهن أثناء ما أنا بكتب للمدرس ورق ع الكمبيوتر ، كان بيستغلني عشان يستريح 

 لأنه أستوسم فيا أني ربما أكون بن ناس يعني ، مفيش شئ ببلاش و دا العادي خلاص !!



> نورت يا زاما وتحت امرك في اي سؤال واستفسار



مــُتشكر ربنا يخليكي ..



> الكلمه مصريه بميه بميه
> وعميه
> مثل كلمه
> عتمه الليل
> معقول مش سمعتها خالص  :dntknw:



أوك يعني ، الكلمة علي راسي من فوق ، معترضتش ،

لكن أنا مصدفش معايا و سمعتها ، لذلك و أنا بستفسر من حضرتك علي معناها ، 

معرفش هوية الكلمة لأي ثقافة منسوبة ، شامية ولا مصرية ولا أيه ؟؟

فوجئت لما حضرتك بتقوليلي أنها مصرية 100% ، أستغربت !! ، طلعت أمتي ؟؟ و أنا نايم ؟؟ !! 

ما أنا أكيد من عموم الناس ، لكن مصدفش أي حد أياً كان مستوي ثقافته (( بتاع خضار ولا دكتور حتي ))

مسمعتش حد قالها ، عموماً اللي يعيش ياما يشوف ، يا ما في الجراب يا حاوي  ..

اللي سمعته مرة واحدة ، لقيت واحدة بنت كدا معرفهاش ، كانت قلقانة من مكان إضائته حزايني أو 

هادئة كدا أو كلاسيك ، المهم قالت أدامي بس مش ليا يعني ، دا *الدنيا شكلها هيبئا سودا كحل* ، 

المهم اللي عرفته بعد الموقف من صوتهم العالي ، أن " *كحل* " مقصود بيها أنها مستاءة من الجو العام 

للمكان ، عرفت و سكت ، 

عادة بقول الدنيا ضلمة بالعامية المصرية ، *دا أخري* ، معرفش expression تاني للوصف دا ،

معرفش بئا دا جهل مني ولا محدودية ثقافة ولا يندرج تحت أي أطر للغة ، بحكم دراستي عموماً ،

الكلمة بتاعة (( *عتمتها* )) دي مقبلتهاش حتي باللغات الأثرية (( هيرو أو يوناني أو لاتيني )) ،

فمعرفش الـ vocabulary دي بيجيلنا منين ؟؟ !! 

==

أسمحيلي *أعتقد* أن اللفظ مش عامية مصرية ، أصل أنا مش هندي يعني ، عموماً مش هنختلف ،

أديني عرفت حاجة جديدة للزمن ..

==

شاكك أنه لفظ بدوي ، هما اللي بيقولوا كلام مش متداول ، لو أعدتي مع حد ، تشعري أنه جهبز 

بالدنيا ، و هو المشكلة أنه بيتكلم بنظام شفرات ، كأن كلامه بالحبر السري بتاع الحروب ..

==

أنا أعتقدت أن أصل كتابة كلمة " *عتمتها* " كان أصلها " *عمتها* " بس خطأ بالكتابة يعني ، بس لقيت أنه 

أحتمال مش صح لأنه يتعارض مع سياق الجملة ..

==   

أشكرك و أسف للأسترسال و الأسهاب بالكلام و bye ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد الموضوع رووووووووووعة 
وفكرتة حلوة كمان
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر علي تواجدكم العطر اخواتي
زاما :
كلمه عتمه كلمه اغلب الناس بتقولها لما الدنيا تبقي طلمه قوي
مثلا النور قاطع في المنطقه كلها
ودي بتكون في المناطق الشعبيه اكتر 
هههههههههه
وبجد منورني وسعيده بمتابعتك ومشاركتك



بنت الكنيسه :
بشكرك يا جميله علي تواجدك

يسوع يفرح قلبكم وكل ايامكم


----------



## white.angel (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كم اتمنى ان استفد من هذا الموضوع*
*فأخر صدمه تلقيتها من اسبوع تقريباً ... لم اظهر اى ردة فعل*
*وتقبلت الموضوع بكل هدوء .... واذ بى افاجئ بمشاكل عضويه ذات اسباب نفسيه ...*
*ليتنا نطبق نظرية الموزه .... ليتنى انفجر وابكى .... *

*شكراً نيفو .. ربى يباركك عزيزتى*​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> زاما :
> كلمه عتمه كلمه اغلب الناس بتقولها لما الدنيا تبقي طلمه قوي
> مثلا النور قاطع في المنطقه كلها
> ودي بتكون في المناطق الشعبيه اكتر
> ...



و النبي أنا شعبي أوووووووووي ، دا أنا قربت أشتغل بالبترول و أبيع جاز ع الحنطور ..

لأ بجد ، الكلمة دي أنا هقولها علي طول ، دا أنا حتي مقبلتهاش بكتاب " أصل العامية المصرية باللغة المصرية القديمة " 3 أجزاء للمهندس / سامح مقار ..

بجد أنا بشكرك جداً لأنك عرفتيني شئ مكنتش أعرفه ..

يا رب يرزقك بأواعي جديدة بمناسبة الضحية  ..

==

أواعي = ملابس ، تقريباً بالأردني ، زي عتمة = ضلمة بالمصري  ..

==

bye ، صدعتك سوري ..


----------



## sparrow (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> *هذا ما يحصل معنا تماماً..*
> *نسحق مشاعرنا من جرّاء اختبار مؤلم أو صدمة نتعرّض لها..*
> 
> *فنبقيها مخبّئة في جيب حقيبتنا الشعورية..*
> ...


 
موضوع جميل اووي ومفيد


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل اوى اوى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا نيفين تسلم ايدك بجد الكلام ساعات بيجى فى وقته لناس كتير بس بصراحة كلام مقتنع اوووووووووووووووى تسلم ايدك تانى


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *كم اتمنى ان استفد من هذا الموضوع*
> *فأخر صدمه تلقيتها من اسبوع تقريباً ... لم اظهر اى ردة فعل*
> *وتقبلت الموضوع بكل هدوء .... واذ بى افاجئ بمشاكل عضويه ذات اسباب نفسيه ...*
> *ليتنا نطبق نظرية الموزه .... ليتنى انفجر وابكى .... *
> ...



لازم نحاول علي قدر ما نقدر 
اننا نستفاد من التجارب مهما كانت مؤلمه وصعبه
وعلي راي المثل ...
 " الضربه اللي مش تقتلني تقويني "
الحياة مش بتقف علي حد
بس بتوضح لنا معادن الناس
وطول مااحنا عايشين ياما هانشوف ونقابل
ولازم نكتسب خبره من اللي فات عشان نقدر نكمل

ربنا يقويكي يا سكرتي
وانا واثقه انك قد اي تجربه
وباذن يسوع هاتتخطي اي صعوبات
نورتني يا قمري


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> و النبي أنا شعبي أوووووووووي ، دا أنا قربت أشتغل بالبترول و أبيع جاز ع الحنطور ..
> 
> لأ بجد ، الكلمة دي أنا هقولها علي طول ، دا أنا حتي مقبلتهاش بكتاب " أصل العامية المصرية باللغة المصرية القديمة " 3 أجزاء للمهندس / سامح مقار ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
علي فكره المناطق اللي بيتباع فيها جاز
بيقولوا ولعت مش عتمه

ولا هتلاقيها يابني اصلها جديده 
ونحن نختلف عن الاخرون لهذا تميزنا
:smil15:
هابقي اسجلها ليك لما اسمعها عندي وابعتها
مرضي كدا يا عمنا

منور يا زاما
وميرسي علي المعلومه الجديده


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> موضوع جميل اووي ومفيد



انتي الاجمل بمرورك يا جميلتي
نورتي الموضوع :new8:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل اوى اوى
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي علي مرورك الاجمل
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> جميل جدا نيفين تسلم ايدك بجد الكلام ساعات بيجى فى وقته لناس كتير بس بصراحة كلام مقتنع اوووووووووووووووى تسلم ايدك تانى



ميرسي يا ماجد
ربنا عشان يقول للانسان انه دايما معاه
اوقات بيرسل تعزياته ليه بطرق كتير غير مباشره
سوء برساله دينيه او موضوع عام من تجارب الحياه
المهم اننا نفهم المقصود

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرشدك في طريقك
نورتني


----------



## just girl (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عبرة جميلة جداً ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

just girl قال:


> عبرة جميلة جداً ..




ميرسي يا قمره علي مشاركتك
نورتي


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------

